# build a miter saw stand plans



## woodsspinner DT (Mar 6, 2009)

*looking for free plans and instructions*

I know that you can a boat load of plans and projects to download from WWW.PBS.org . Between Norm abrams and Tommy Sullivan, there has to be some there. Good Luck


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

woodsspinner DT said:


> Between Norm abrams and Tommy Sullivan...


Tom *SILVA*. The man's a heck of a crafstman isn't he. 

You might also try our sister site, www.woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## jpsmith (Jan 29, 2009)

Not free, but:

Simple chop saw station, $11 for the plans:

http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0922

A more deluxe mitre bench with storage, $16 for the plans:

http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0201


Less than $20 isn't much, compared to the cost of the materials, let alone the cost of your tools, right?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Being discussed right this minute on WoodworkingTalk.com.


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/mitre-saw-stand-plans-8042/


----------

